# Philosophy!



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

This is a short philosophy paper that I wrote for school.​​​​​Existence​A Monologue​By Hunter Evans​
I wonder what I am doing here.

Pause

Perhaps I am here to find something out&#8230;If so, what? Of course, that is assuming there is a Something to find out. Is there? Could it be that there is nothing but this foggy beach? Is there even this beach? Of course there is, I can feel it, and see it, hear the waves crashing.

Pause

But what if I am not. What if I am nothing just as this beach is nothing? Wait, I don't know that this beach is nothing yet. Is it possible to Know? Perhaps It is like a mirror, always reflecting a different picture, depending on the angle you look at it from. Is there a way to Know? Is there a way to be sure of Something beyond a shadow of a shadow of a doubt? How am I to Know that it is not I that is crashing, and the waves standing still, just as we see the sun move, but it is we that are moving, and the sun is immovable. Well, at least I can solace myself with this thought, I obviously exist because it would be impossible to reason this way if I didn't. If I didn't exist my thoughts wouldn't be logical.

Pause

How do I know that my thoughts are logical? If I don't exist I have no way of knowing whether my thoughts are logical or not. They could just seem logical. I guess I have no way of knowing whether I exist or not.

Pause

Is there such a thing as Nonexistence, Nothing? How can you define it, if it is even the correct term? According to my perception of logic, you cannot discuss a term until you define it. Well, Nothing would be the absence of something&#8230; but wait, according to what I understand to be logic, you must define the term by what it is, not what it isn't. Can I even think rationally about Nothing?

Pause

What is Thinking? Does it actually happen? How can I prove this is actually happening? I can hear myself, but if I don't exist, then what does that prove? I suppose that it all comes down to existence and nonexistence. But if I can't define one of those terms, I can't rationally think about it.

Pause

Can I think about anything?

*Disclamer* The views expressed in this paper are not necessarily held by The Norseman Inc. This paper was a requirement and does not necessarily reflect The Norseman's personal beliefs.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Logic - then you discover existentialism - and realise it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I really enjoyed that.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Read that twice. A person could really confuse themselves thinking that deep. I keep it simple. I hunt, I eat, I am. That's about enough reality for me. And then there's this to back it up, If I'm a figment of my imagination, or of somebody else's , why in the heck would I or they imagine me? :iono: If you follow the way I've drifted.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

When your ideas , thoughts and beliefs don't need to carry disclaimers you may find yourself on the path of truth .


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Dividing by 0 is tricky business, friends. NaN = +/- only... the point is stay positive on the goodness and negative on the badness of your beness.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*My belief - In the Edenic state, we were warned about the world of mind and thought but we entered into it like a chick breaking open a shell.*

*Our human consciousness - a self created self with which we navigate this mental plane, is to be transcended in order to become one again with our High Self - that spark of divinity within which never dies. It's impossible to be separate from this higher being, but we think we are.*

*An infinite journey.*


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

To (mis)quote Robert E. Howard.

"If this all be fantasy, then I am no less so and that makes it reality enough for me."


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

We're privy to 5% of what's really going on. Five measly senses and paltry awareness of three dimensions. If you include time we could call it four, but again- whoop-dee-doo. We are cosmic dunces, yet we strut. It does my heart good to see young people pursuing questions with unlimited depth; it's a noble journey. I enjoyed your paper. Interrogative pieces are a lost art...


----------

